
Spider-Man DLC for Marvel's Avengers Is Playstation Fair or Uncompetitive? - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/marvels-avengers-spider-man-is.html
======
dpcx
(Soulcalibur II)[0] did this back in 2002 with different characters depending
on the system. Xbox got Spawn, Playstation got Heihachi Mishima, and GameCube
got Link.

It might be unfair that the other systems aren't getting a custom character,
but it's not the first time that an individual system did.

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulcalibur_II](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulcalibur_II)

